# Importing Hops



## yankinoz (25/4/12)

I surfed the AQIS website trying to find out whether I can import hops directly. It seems they classify hops as herbal teas (how degrading!). Reading further, my reading is that importing hop flowers is verboten, importing vacuum-packed hop pellets allowed, but the language leaves room for doubt. 

Anyone here have experience with importing hops?


----------



## QldKev (25/4/12)

yankinoz said:


> I surfed the AQIS website trying to find out whether I can import hops directly. It seems they classify hops as herbal teas (how degrading!). Reading further, my reading is that importing hop flowers is verboten, importing vacuum-packed hop pellets allowed, but the language leaves room for doubt.
> 
> Anyone here have experience with importing hops?




try surfing this website....


----------



## breakbeer (25/4/12)

this thread has a fair bit of info...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry904655


----------



## Tony (25/4/12)

pellets are no problems....... how do you think all the HBS's get them?

whole flower hops however are not allowed due to them not being processed and possibly containing bugs and the like, that could be bad for Australia.

I'm a bit unsure as to why Australia lets hop flowers in from NZ but not from Europe and the USA....... a bit silly if you ask me, but what do our opinions count right 

I just got some USA pellets from the USA direct and customs didn't even open them. The last time i did a year or 2 ago, customs opened them and cut one pack open, and put a yellow customs sticker on the box, but let them through.

I'm wishing i had of ordered Cascade flowers now 

cheers


----------



## yankinoz (25/4/12)

Thanks, gents.


----------



## Wolfy (25/4/12)

yankinoz said:


> It seems they classify hops as herbal teas (how degrading!).


Err no they dont, here is the ICON link for Hop Pellets: http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_casec...;LogSessionID=0


Tony said:


> I'm a bit unsure as to why Australia lets hop flowers in from NZ but not from Europe and the USA....... a bit silly if you ask me, but what do our opinions count right


I presume that is because NZ - like Australia - is free of the diverse range of hop bugs and diseases that inflict hops grown in the USA and Europe.


----------



## Tony (25/4/12)

Wolfy said:


> I presume that is because NZ - like Australia - is free of the diverse range of hop bugs and diseases that inflict hops grown in the USA and Europe.



yeah i guess so.

shame though


----------



## Bubba Q (25/4/12)

Tony said:


> I'm a bit unsure as to why Australia lets hop flowers in from NZ but not from Europe and the USA....... a bit silly if you ask me, but what do our opinions count right



hop flowers are allowed into australia provided you have a valid import permit.

after the customs declaration is lodged you need to submit all your paperwork to AQIS (customs declarations, bills of lading, commercial invoices, packing lists, packing declarations, manufacturers declarations, phytosanitary certificate with botanical names) for assessing. the consignment then needs to be inspected by an AQIS officer to ensure that it is free from any risk material and other horrible shit and then depending on which ICON case the hops fall under can be released (hops from NZ end use: processing) or be directed for mandatory treatment via heat treatment, ethylene oxide fumigation (allowed as an AQIS treatment but not allowed for use in food products by Food Standards Australia) or gamma irradiation (hops from all countries end use:All uses other than as animal foods, fertilisers or for growing purposes)

all of this costs $$$ so would only be worth it if you were a commercial importer of hop flowers.

pellets can come in without a permit because AQIS have deemed them to be so highly processed that there is no quarantine risk associated with them


----------



## np1962 (25/4/12)

Bubba Q said:


> hop flowers are allowed into australia provided you have a valid import permit.
> 
> after the customs declaration is lodged you need to submit all your paperwork to AQIS (customs declarations, bills of lading, commercial invoices, packing lists, packing declarations, manufacturers declarations, phytosanitary certificate with botanical names) for assessing. the consignment then needs to be inspected by an AQIS officer to ensure that it is free from any risk material and other horrible shit and then depending on which ICON case the hops fall under can be released (hops from NZ end use: processing) or be directed for mandatory treatment via heat treatment, ethylene oxide fumigation (allowed as an AQIS treatment but not allowed for use in food products by Food Standards Australia) or gamma irradiation (hops from all countries end use:All uses other than as animal foods, fertilisers or for growing purposes)
> 
> ...


And there is still more to it.
For whole hops from any country other than NZ further conditions apply, 

"9. After inspection, the hops may only be used in a beer making process that involves a boiling procedure. This process must occur at a Quarantine approved processing premises (Class 3.0).

10. After emptying, any packaging used with the consignment must be disposed of as detailed in the Quarantine approved premises compliance agreement or treated with 2% sodium hypochlorite treatment for 24 hours (T9376)."

What's a Class 3 Premises? See Here
So basically on a Homebrew scale forget about whole hops from anywhere other than Australia and New Zealand.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## bigfridge (25/4/12)

NigeP62 said:


> What's a Class 3 Premises? See Here
> So basically on a Homebrew scale forget about whole hops from anywhere other than Australia and New Zealand.
> Cheers
> Nige



Little creatures are the only brwery that I know of in Australia that have been approved to import whole hops.


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/12)

And no doubt why Murrays only use NZ hops. I've gone over entirely to NZ flowers for my Cascade and Fuggles varieties, I reckon the NZ flowers shyte all over USA and UK Cascade and Fuggles pellets, respectively. Just got in some NZ Goldings and Willie flowers, can't wait to try them.


----------



## peaky (25/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> And no doubt why Murrays only use NZ hops. I've gone over entirely to NZ flowers for my Cascade and Fuggles varieties, I reckon the NZ flowers shyte all over USA and UK Cascade and Fuggles pellets, respectively. Just got in some NZ Goldings and Willie flowers, can't wait to try them.



Having never used flowers before I'm keen to get amongst it. Where do I go to get my hands on some NZ hop flowers?



EDIT: Just answered my own question by clicking through to the Craftbrewer website....


----------



## Josh (26/4/12)

Tony said:


> ...
> I just got some USA pellets from the USA direct and customs didn't even open them. The last time i did a year or 2 ago, customs opened them and cut one pack open, and put a yellow customs sticker on the box, but let them through.
> 
> I'm wishing i had of ordered Cascade flowers now



Yellow stickers are from Quarantine. Customs put geen stickers on parcels. Customs don't give a rats about hops unless you're importing commercial quantities.

I recently got some hops from Niko and had my parcel opened by Quarantine. Even declared as "Hops Pellets" your parcel may still be opened. Even packed in a clear vacuum sealed bag they may still cut it open to inspect the contents


----------



## hsb (26/4/12)

So, extending the debate from the thread on Washington (US) supplied hops. 
Are Hop Plugs definitely considered to be Hop Flowers for the purposes of Import? ie; no chance of import by Homebrewers?
Are all Hop Plugs we see in Australia from Aus or NZ?

I'm sure I've purchased East Kent Goldings Plugs in Australia? False memory or East Kent, South Island? Or??

I'm curious as I much prefer plugs to pellets and widening the range available would be great.

Having said that, looked in the Hop store this morning and there must be 5kg of hops in there with a package en route from Washington already, I really must brew some hop bombs asap.


----------



## beachy (26/4/12)

Someone just needs to mention the words FREE TRADE then Jooolia and Tony will both be falling over each other to be the first one to destroy the Australian hop industry. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Josh (26/4/12)

beachy said:


> Someone just needs to mention the words FREE TRADE then Jooolia and Tony will both be falling over each other to be the first one to destroy the Australian hop industry. :icon_vomit:



It's already happening. Quarantine employment numbers and inspections are about to plummet. Massive budget cuts.

There should be a difference between "free trade" involving less protection barriers to import/export. And "disease free trade" where we maintain our competitive advantage due to the fact we're in the middle of nowhere. I'm all for lowering tariffs and letting our stronger industries thrive. But I'm also for a strong quarantine service that protects our primary industries.


----------



## mckenry (26/4/12)

Bribie G said:


> And no doubt why Murrays only use NZ hops. I've gone over entirely to NZ flowers for my Cascade and Fuggles varieties, I reckon the NZ flowers shyte all over USA and UK Cascade and Fuggles pellets, respectively. Just got in some NZ Goldings and Willie flowers, can't wait to try them.



Hey Bribie - what year NZ Cascade? recent stuff? I tried them once - probably 2009-ish and thought they weren't a patch on US Cascade pellets.
Interested to hear about recent NZ cascade.


----------



## Nick JD (26/4/12)

I just made my gazillionth Fat Yak clone and I reckon the NZ Cascade flowers have a zing that's leaning towards B Saaz. 

Like lime and grapefruit.

Every time I brew it I sub a little more of the Nelson out for Cascade. Pretty soon it'll be 100% NZ Cascade.


----------



## NikoBrew (26/4/12)

How much are you thinking of importing? Are you talking a kilo or two or 20kilo plus?


----------



## Wolfy (26/4/12)

hsb said:


> So, extending the debate from the thread on Washington (US) supplied hops.
> Are Hop Plugs definitely considered to be Hop Flowers for the purposes of Import? ie; no chance of import by Homebrewers?
> Are all Hop Plugs we see in Australia from Aus or NZ?


Not exactly but all the details and ICON links are in the other thread so I'm not going to post them again.


----------



## Tony (26/4/12)

Josh said:


> Yellow stickers are from Quarantine. Customs put geen stickers on parcels. Customs don't give a rats about hops unless you're importing commercial quantities.
> 
> I recently got some hops from Niko and had my parcel opened by Quarantine. Even declared as "Hops Pellets" your parcel may still be opened. Even packed in a clear vacuum sealed bag they may still cut it open to inspect the contents



Hence why i bought a vac sealer....... and i believe them checking is good...... i bet someone somewhere has tried the pelletize drugs and call it hop pellets



beachy said:


> Someone just needs to mention the words FREE TRADE then Jooolia and Tony will both be falling over each other to be the first one to destroy the Australian hop industry. :icon_vomit:



Pull your head in...... i can wish i could, but i didn't and wouldn't for obvious reasons.....being the one you speak off.

I do however purchase a lot of NZ flowers from Australian retailers, and agree with a couple posts above...... they really are wonderful. My Hefe i have on tap was made with hallertau aroma flowers...... and you wouldn't know

looking forward to trying the US grown hallertau pellets too....... damn they smelt good when i vacpacked them 

cheers


----------



## Dazza88 (26/4/12)

I thought you too at first, but perhaps Mr Abbott, Tony. .. Tony?


----------



## beachy (27/4/12)

Tony said:


> Pull your head in...... i can wish i could, but i didn't and wouldn't for obvious reasons.....being the one you speak off.






DazDog said:


> I thought you too at first, but perhaps Mr Abbott, Tony. .. Tony?



Umm....yes I was referring to Tony (Abbott) , unless of course you have an influence on Australian trade policy Tony ?? <_<


----------



## HoppingMad (27/4/12)

I bring NZ pellets across with me in my suitcase all the time. 

Flowers are the issue. Most guys at quarrantine know the difference and when you declare they will say 'Pellets or Flowers?' at the gate. Had one guy stop my brother but he got the pellets (Moteuka) back after they realised their mistake. 

If you bring pellets back from O/S in luggage I suggest you take a printout of this AQIS page with you or have it saved on your phone to avoid any hassles:
AQIS Hop Pellets & Extract Conditions

When in Auckland I get bags of 'NZHops' branded bags from here: Brewers Co-op Auckland

They might be cheaper going direct to NZ Hops, but less of a hassle for me as I only want small amounts to try in batches. Still working out which is my favourite Kiwi hop. :icon_drunk: 

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## Tony (27/4/12)

beachy said:


> Umm....yes I was referring to Tony (Abbott) , unless of course you have an influence on Australian trade policy Tony ?? <_<



My most sincere apologies, i miss read that


----------



## Wimmig (27/4/12)

bigfridge said:


> Little creatures are the only brwery that I know of in Australia that have been approved to import whole hops.



1 of 2


----------

